# Categorizing photography



## graphicalstatus (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey!

I've just designed my photography website Dan Cohen Photography

I would appreciate any feedback, I still have some tweakage to do, with thumbnails and scroller etc.

Some advice would be appreciated too:

I have many photos I'm proud of but they just really don't fit into any particular category. How do you deal with this dilemma? Have a reportage section? an Other section? 

Please help, there are so many photos I want to showcase. Am I being a little too regimented using categories?

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## graphicalstatus (Jul 15, 2010)

I guess 'candids' is a good start!!!


----------



## pbelarge (Jul 15, 2010)

Most people do not like to follow of link of someone who has not been around for a while.

Maybe you should post some of the photos here for us to view.


----------



## graphicalstatus (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi,

I was hoping for some feedback on the actual site but seeing as you have asked...

Here are a selection of my favourite shots from my portfolio:



























Cheers,

Dan
--
http://www.graphicalstatus.com


----------

